# Southern California Breeders...



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

I recommend Trolleycar Golden Retrievers in Southern California. She is a Breeder of Merit, she doesn't breed often but when she does she breeds for structure, athleticism and soundness of mind. I have a pup from her, he did really well in the puppy conformation classes (we're waiting for his coat to mature before going further), he made it to the excellent division in agility in 6 show days, he's super attentive in the obedience arena and super quiet and loving at home and it seems as if all his littermates are just the same. I couldn't ask for more which is why I highly recommend her.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 2 dogs from Ridgeview (Smooch and Kira) and could not be happier with them. I also know Linda and Mike of Autumnwind and they are wonderful. I don't believe Ridgeview will be breeding anything very soon, as Roxy was spayed following her recent litter and Bree was spayed last year after Smooch's litter, but there are 2 people with girls bred by Ridgeview who have planned breedings. One is forum member glassbuttercup (Buttercup Kennels) who just bred Summer to Tonka last week. Also Fairview Goldens I believe has planned to breed Flirt at the end of this year. Flirt and Summer are littermates, and are also half-sisters of my Smooch. 

I am pretty sure Autumnwind will be breeding Sparkle at her next season, so it would be worth it to contact Linda and see what her plans are. I am not sure of the timing but that may be a good option. If she is not in season for another 4-5 months and then the puppies would not go home for 4 months after that, that puts you out 9 months. So it is good you will be contacting people now!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was checking out some breeders in So Calif (San Diego) a few weeks and saw one of them had a litter coming up with Beau Geste Being Ramiroz as the father. I don't know much about breeding but I know he's some kind of superstar (and Murphy's 1/2 brother, they look so much alike). Good Luck.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Like Goldenjackpuppy, I also have a Ridgeview dog, Gibbs, who is six months old (a pup out of that Roxy x Sonny litter Goldenjackpuppy just referred to), and I will say that Melissa Simpson is an absolutely wonderful breeder to work with. Really great person who is down to earth and works hard to breed quality dogs. She does have that one breeding about a week ago, but I don't know about her plans a year from now.

I have to take a moment to post a pic of my Ridgeview puppy, just cuz I love him so much.  Here he is.










Linda Isaacson at Autumwind is also nice and produces lovely dogs, but be forewarned that she's quite up front about the fact that she'll be making sure you're caring for her puppy correctly.  I like that about her, but some do not.

Cathie Turner at Sunbeam produces a lot of lovely, sound dogs, and she's definitely a good one to talk to. I was going to get a dog from one of her recent litters, but went with Ridgeview instead. When you talk to her, be sure to ask her about her dogs' longevity and deaths. Unlike many, she's very candid about her line, their strengths and weaknesses, and what they die of. I found her candidness really refreshing and educational (and when I see her dogs at shows, I can see everything she told me about).

I would also suggest you talk to Sharon Shilkoff of Woodland Golden Retrievers. She's another down to earth, excellent breeder. You can find her through the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles or on Facebook. And since she is very involved in the local club, she knows who's having litters and when, so if she doesn't have anything for you she can be a good resource.


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your responses!  Do you think they would be concerned having a 14-16 yo contacting them? I really don't want to make them worried or have doubts about my family based on me asking a lot of the questions and such. Not that my parents won't be talking to them too... I sort of want to be the one contacting and asking questions because I know more about the breed and how breeders work (from my research).  And the puppy will sort of be "my dog". I want to do obedience and many things with the dog once he/she gets a bit older!

And DanaRuns, your pup is so handsome! I love his coloring, and what a sweet face! He must be so much fun to be around.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would have your parents contact the breeders initially. Even if the puppy would be your dog, it is still your parents who are signing a contract with the breeder, will ultimately be responsible for the health and well-being of the puppy, and taking on the financial obligations of purchasing and raising a puppy.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

honeyrain said:


> Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your responses!  Do you think they would be concerned having a 14-15 yo contacting them? I really don't want to make them worried or have doubts about my family based on me asking a lot of the questions and such. Not that my parents won't be talking to them too... I sort of want to be the one contacting and asking questions because I know more about the breed and how breeders work (from my research).  And the puppy will sort of be "my dog". I want to do obedience and many things with the dog once he/she gets a bit older!
> 
> And DanaRuns, your pup is so handsome! I love his coloring, and what a sweet face! He must be so much fun to be around.


I would guess that if you present yourself as responsible, and asking the right questions, and seem to have done your research (as you appear here) they would be happy to talk with you. As always, respect, friendliness, and kindness goes a long way.

If you have your entire family (parents especially) supporting you and can provide the right kind of home for their pups, I wouldn't think it would be too much of a barrier. 

Either a home is right for one of their pups, or not. 

I wouldn't have surmised you were 15 based on the way you've presented yourself here.


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe I will have my mom call or email first... I'll talk with my parents and see what they think.  If my mom calls first, then I will give her a list of good questions.

eta: I think that's a good point, Drofen. I definitely would try to be friendly and respectful when talking to a breeder. I do have my parents support in this!  They're really patient, sitting and listening to me go on and on and on about how important it is to get our future pup from a good breeder, and how Golden Retrievers are so wonderful, etc. Thank you!  Apparently a lot of adults I know feel the same way... except they usually see me face to face and can tell how old I am based on that. LOL.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think that's a good idea to have your mom call or email first even if you ultimately will be talking with the breeder down the road. Even if you are a very responsible 14-15 year old, I can imagine a breeder may be put off by the parent not contacting them first. And rather than taking the chance it makes sense to have your mom make the initial contact.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have/had 3 Sunbeam goldens. Cathie is fantastic and DanaRuns is right about her honesty. The care she gives to her dogs and puppies is amazing. Right now we have Gambler and Gussee.


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think that's a good idea to have your mom call or email first even if you ultimately will be talking with the breeder down the road. Even if you are a very responsible 14-15 year old, I can imagine a breeder may be put off by the parent not contacting them first. And rather than taking the chance it makes sense to have your mom make the initial contact.


Yeah, I certainly do not want to make the breeder feel put off! I'm definitely going to have my mom talk to the breeder first... and then I can. After the initial conversation.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Star Crowned Goldens have a litter coming up this summer with "manny" (Beau Geste Being Ramiroz) as the dad.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

honeyrain said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've seen some threads about Southern California breeders, but I haven't been able to really find anything about these breeders.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Locate a reputable Golden retriever breeder in your area. Although some breeders offer their Golden puppies for sale on the internet, it is always best if you can meet the breeder and see the litter before deciding which puppy to buy.
Other option is to attend dog shows in your area, or visit local dog parks and go to local events where you are likely to meet others who own Golden retrievers. Ask them where they purchased their puppies, and whether they would recommend the breeder... hope this will help, thanks


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

Maya is from Quailwood Retrievers in Bakersfield. I have no idea if Marjorie Blake has another litter planned or not but i can tell you she produces an amazing dog.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

mayasdad said:


> Maya is from Quailwood Retrievers in Bakersfield. I have no idea if Marjorie Blake has another litter planned or not but i can tell you she produces an amazing dog.


I agree, Marjorie is wonderful! All of my dogs go back to her dogs . I am not sure what she has planned either, but it couldn't hurt to contact her to find out.


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for your responses!

I have another question.

Does anyone have/know of a good list of reasons as to why you should buy a pup from a breeder who health screens their breeding stock? My dad isn't exactly thrilled at the idea of buying a $1,000+ pup.: I have some ideas of what to say, but I want to come up with a good argument in favor of getting a puppy whose parents have both been health-screened and shown, etc.


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

@mayasdad- Maya is adorable, by the way!  How old is she?


----------



## lookingforagoldenpuppy (Jul 23, 2013)

*Golden Retriever breeder recommendations in the San Diego area*

Hi!

I'm looking for a golden retriever puppy in the San Diego area, hoping you can recommend good breeders that are also reasonable in price? 

Thanks!!
Lisa


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

To the OP: something else to consider is that some breeders specialize in breeding dogs for certain areas, where as other breeders work more towards an overall dog. So think about what activities you think you want to do with your dog, and make sure the breeders lines match up with what you want.


----------

